# Sortieren



## Guest (27. Apr 2005)

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="iso-8859-1"?>
<xsl:stylesheet version="1.0" xmlns:xsl="http://www.w3.org/1999/XSL/Transform">

<xsl:template match="/">
 <html>
 <head>
 </head>
 <body link="black" vlink="gray" alink="gray">
<center><h1>Überblick über Länder</h1>
 <table border="2">
<xsl:for-each select="laender/kopf">
 <tr bgcolor="orange">
  <td>[b]<font color="blue"><xsl:value-of select="lname"/></font>[/b]</td>
  <td>[b]<font color="blue"><xsl:value-of select="einwohner"/></font>[/b]</td>
  <td>[b]<font color="blue"><xsl:value-of select="flaeche"/></font>[/b]</td>
  <td>[b]<font color="blue"><xsl:value-of select="einwkm"/></font>[/b]</td>
 </tr>
 </xsl:for-each>


 <xsl:for-each select="laender/land_1">
 <tr>
  <td valign="top">[b][url="http://www.argentinien.de"]<xsl:value-of select="name"/>[/url][/b]</td>
  <td valign="top"><xsl:value-of select="einwohner"/></td>
  <td valign="top"><xsl:value-of select="flaeche"/></td>
  <td valign="top"><xsl:value-of select="einwkm"/></td>
 </tr>
 </xsl:for-each> 

 </table>
</center>
 </body>
 </html>
 </xsl:template>

</xsl:stylesheet>
```
wie kann ich in diesem xsl code zb die einwohner sortieren und den hyperlink besser machen


----------



## Bleiglanz (28. Apr 2005)

mit xsl:sort?

und was heisst "besser machen"?


----------



## Guest (28. Apr 2005)

der hyperlink funktioniert doch nicht und sort auch nicht


----------



## Bleiglanz (28. Apr 2005)

so ein pech, nichts funktioniert...

wäre trotzdem interessant zu wissen WAS nicht funktioniert???

<xsl:value-of select="name"/>

wenn name ein attribut ist, muss da @name stehen, so wie du das schreibst nimmst du ein child-element namens name - oder heisst das bei dir lname???,  das kann ich aber nicht erraten weil meine telepatischen fähigkeiten gerade nachlassen


----------

